# Magnesium for IBS-D



## FP13205

My gastroenterologist recently suggested that I start taking Magnesium supplements to aid in the treatment of my IBS-D. He suggested starting out at 250 mg. a day. However, I am a little bit worried about this since I have heard that Magnesium tends to have a laxative effect and is used in treating IBS-C not IBS-D. Has anyone ever tried Magnesium for IBS-D and if so, what were the effects? My doctor even admitted that Magnesium may have a laxative effect at high doses, so that is why I am scratching my head on this one. Is it possible he made a mistake? I have never had a problem with constipation and I told him that...


----------



## Moises

I was going through the forums today. It turns out there is a substance called attapulgite, which is magnesium aluminum silicate. It was, at one time in the US, the active ingredient in Kaopectate. There is a thread about a Canadian product called Fowlers that has it as a main ingredient. I just ordered some here in the US on a site called planetrx.com. It was called Ka-Pec. I assume that if you take this, you can get the benefits of magnesium without the risk of diarrhea.


----------



## Moises

I tried bathing in Epsom salt dissolved in hot water. Tonight was my fifth night. After bathing tonight, it dawned on me that the miserable, watery diarrhea I had today might be the result of the magnesium in the Epsom salt somehow concentrating itself in my digestive tract. I was trying the Epsom salt bath, hoping I could boost my magnesium without taking it orally and increasing the likelihood of diarrhea. There is one published paper that says that 1 pound of Epsom salt in a hot water bath of 12 minutes for 7 consecutive days does increase the body's magnesium levels without any side effects. I strongly suspect that I have suffered some rather strong side effects. I hope my attapulgite arrives quickly.


----------



## Moises

My attapulgite never arrived. The vendor incorrectly described the contents of their product.So, I bought some so-called "magnesium oil" which is magnesium chloride dissolved in water. I would spray a little on to my skin. Result was the same as the epsom salt baths: bloating and diarrhea.Conclusion: transdermal magnesium still ends up in my digestive tract where it probably creates diarrhea by osmosis.I still hope some day to get some attapulgite sent to me in the US.


----------



## JustAndrea

I live in the UAE and right now the country (yes, the WHOLE country) is out of Imodium!!! I was given another medication by a pharmacist - which turns out to be Attapulgite. (Of course, every pharmacy is out of the tablets so I have to take the nasty liquid stuff.) I can send some to the previous poster if you'd like. For me, it doesn't work as well as Imodium but I don't have to take it every day.Please let me know if I can help you.


----------



## Ausie one

Magnesium is mixed in the Calcium tablets so read the labels, I found that it made the Diarrhea worse.Also the Calcium never heped me. Phylissium (sorry can't spell) mixed in your cereal helps bulk just have a small amount.So I stay right away from Magnesium, but sometimes what works for some does not for others.


----------



## Thai

Magnesium is not in all Calcium tablets.There are many brands with just calcium and vit d.Physilium never did a thing for me but like you say, what works for one does not make it the silver bullet for us all.


----------

